# Do as I say...



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I know, this one's a minefield. But I caught the article and had to pass it along. Looks like he got a plugged on. Read on.

Delay's Double Corona??


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's try this again.
Time Magazine in gotcha mode


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Only if your poor folks in the states, I never did listen to our Goverment, hell I still J-Walk. 
The regulation also noted that Americans are barred not only from purchasing Cuban goods in foreign countries, but also from consuming them in those countries


colgate said:


> Let's try this again.
> Time Magazine in gotcha mode


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

this leads me to wonder when will Castro die and Cuba flourish!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Perhaps he should have posted in the CS New Gorilla Forum "Should I leave the Band ON or take it OFF when I smoke my cigars?, does it make any difference? and will it effect my Career?" :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

colgate said:


> Yeah I know, this one's a minefield. But I caught the article and had to pass it along. Looks like he got a plugged on. Read on.
> 
> Delay's Double Corona??


that's awesome.
how many ways can one man screw up?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I have Hoyos without a country designation and the band looks exactly the same as that one. Are there pictures with Cuba on the label?


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I have Hoyos without a country designation and the band looks exactly the same as that one. Are there pictures with Cuba on the label?


Good point. The article says "The cigar's label clearly states that it was made in "Habana." Maybe I need stronger glasses but i don't see it clearly on that pic. I don't like the people trying to bring him down at all. They play loose and fast with their accusations. The paper here in Houston, okay the free press rag, is constantly after his butt for every conceivable infraction.

Having said this, can someone point me to a Hoyo Dbl Corona that's not Habanos? And that ash looks black. I think it's what it appears to be.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They got him in the act of partaking in a nice smoke.

Ithink if and when Castro dies his brother will take over and the Castro rule will keep going. I read he is worse than Fidel.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Perhaps he should have posted in the CS New Gorilla Forum "Should I leave the Band ON or take it OFF when I smoke my cigars?, does it make any difference? and will it effect my Career?" :r


 :r :r that's funny!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I have Hoyos without a country designation and the band looks exactly the same as that one. Are there pictures with Cuba on the label?


Sean, grab one of your cigars or bands and compare it to the picture.
The red ring around the circle on yours is narrower than the one in the picture. Also it looks like the "DE" in the picture comes closer to the gold crown at the top than on yours.

It does look an awful lot like http://www.xxxxxxxx.com/cigar-shop/cuban-cigar.php?idcigar=46

Would be nice to see another picture where "Habana" is visible though...


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Richard from www.xxxxxxxxx.com who regularly advertises on the retailer section should be as happy as a clam with the free plug.

As for DeLay, what a hypocrite!!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

"Last September, the Treasury Department Office of Foreign Assets Control tightened its prohibitions against U.S. citizens importing or consuming Cuban cigars. ... The regulation also noted that Americans are barred not only from purchasing Cuban goods in foreign countries, but also from consuming them in those countries. "

In my best Johnny Carson voice "I did not know this".

Crazy kowtowing to Miami. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Re Delay, he was probably presented with the gift cigar and did the polite thing as a guest of another country. But then to be part and parcel (he voted for the above) of a law that is strictly out an Orwell novel, no good. Black mark on my party.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Well now I'm looking at that pic critically and there's no way short of using a spy grade satellite camera that you could zoom on that label and it show up so clearly. What's the pixel count 10 billion? 

The more I think about it, this smacks of Dan Rather journalism, you know, where you got the goods on someone but the evidence isn't quite there so you fob it up to close the gap. I call BS on the pic, but I don't doubt the stick's a Habanos.

I :sb hate gutter politics!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

And if it is a fob job please yank this thread. I do not willingly want to be party to dissembling disinformation. 

The people on both extremes stink like a fake habanos.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I disagree. I deal with photoshop all the time. If it was a professional that shot the photo then they were probably using6-14 MP camera. Look at the back lighting on the cigar and the close up. that gold tungsten backlight from the wall light is consistent with both. I think the photo is authentic, not sure if that is a Cuban or not, but since he was in a country where real cubans are sold and not the Nicarguan versions that try and sell with the same name, good chance its real.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

altbier said:


> I disagree. I deal with photoshop all the time. If it was a professional that shot the photo then they were probably using6-14 MP camera. Look at the back lighting on the cigar and the close up. that gold tungsten backlight from the wall light is consistent with both. I think the photo is authentic, not sure if that is a Cuban or not, but since he was in a country where real cubans are sold and not the Nicarguan versions that try and sell with the same name, good chance its real.


good points. however it seems like you would see the pore and hair on his finger if the label was that clear? Why is the label clean and the finger fuzzy? I looked at the date of the article and it predates Dan Rather's kinkos moment by a couple of years. Just saying.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

colgate said:


> Well now I'm looking at that pic critically and there's no way short of using a spy grade satellite camera that you could zoom on that label and it show up so clearly. What's the pixel count 10 billion?
> 
> The more I think about it, this smacks of Dan Rather journalism, you know, where you got the goods on someone but the evidence isn't quite there so you fob it up to close the gap. I call BS on the pic, but I don't doubt the stick's a Habanos.


Seems to me that if a reader actually noticed it, it would be a complete guess (unless the print version was much bigger than the web version). However, Time Magazine published the enlarged photo. This does not seem unrealistic to me - they probably have a 5 or 6 megapixel version of the original photo.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you all have time, could you please take the links to vendors out of your posts??
thanks.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> if you all have time, could you please take the links to vendors out of your posts??
> thanks.


sorry, can't edit any more. guess poker will have to


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

altbier said:


> I disagree. I deal with photoshop all the time. If it was a professional that shot the photo then they were probably using6-14 MP camera. Look at the back lighting on the cigar and the close up. that gold tungsten backlight from the wall light is consistent with both. I think the photo is authentic, not sure if that is a Cuban or not, but since he was in a country where real cubans are sold and not the Nicarguan versions that try and sell with the same name, good chance its real.


There's another thread where I picked up on this and it's burning through the bytes. Here's a recent comment.

'The high resolution version is possessed by Ziv Koren and is distributed by Polaris Images. Time Magazine, as a subscriber to the Polaris Image service, has access to it. Polaris delivers its photos digitally. The file size of the original image was probably on the order of several megabytes.

Other Polaris subscribers include Newsweek, US News & World Report, The New York Times, Fortune, Business Week, Bloomberg, El Pais, L'Espresso, Stern, Der Spiegel, Le Monde, Paris Match, The Times, CNN, FoxNews, ABC, CBS, NBC. '


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I wish I had one of those to smoke. I'm not going to criticize him for doing the same thing I would.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I think cops are some of the best people on the planet because EVERYDAY they put their lives on the line for us

I think we need to pay our taxes

I thank the officer that writes me a ticket for speeding because he is just doing his job

I think the IRS is a good idea (until we can come up with w national sales tax to replace them)

I also think it is OK to smoke a ISOM and that it is OK for Delay too... I like things to be put in perspective

That guy is the victim of one of the biggest partisan witch hunts of our time and it is just about who we can get elected next time if we made this guy look bad

IT IS JUST A CIGAR! And he was smoking it when and where it was legal.

If we can complain about him smoking one... why is it any less patriotic for us gorillas to do it?

Sorry.... :sb finished


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I just love the fact that the article describes the tast of the HDM DC as tasting like "Morracan Leahter" :r HAHA


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I think cops are some of the best people on the planet because EVERYDAY they put their lives on the line for us
> 
> I think we need to pay our taxes
> 
> ...


Frank,

I'm a Delay guy too! I think the SHP (secular hedonists party) is pulling out all the stops to try and bring him down. Having said this, he was party to an upgrade of the embargo to include Americans buying and consuming Cuban products even _outside the borders of the USA_. Paging George Orwell.

I'll sure be glad when the communists get the boot in Cuba. The embargo isn't working, in fact it's created a generation of us against the USA Cubans. The only people it is isolating are Americans!! Every other country does their thing with Cuba. At this point, 30 years down the road where the US is the only one participating, it's political BS!! I respect the world of trouble Castro's regime brought onto the Cuban families forced to flee the island. What happened to these people is criminal. Can't we do something else to ease their pain. Tax relief? Anything but this embargo.

I think it's counterproductive, and when you see the law makers flaunting it while you worry about the potential knock on the door it's enough to make you want to :sb


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> If we can complain about him smoking one... why is it any less patriotic for us gorillas to do it?


I don't care if he smokes one. We all think that it should be legal.

BUT he shouldn't have gone on the record against loosening sanctions against Cuba with his quote from last year saying Fidel "will take the money. Every dime that finds its way into Cuba first finds its way into Fidel Castro's blood-thirsty hands... American consumers will get their fine cigars and their cheap sugar, but at the cost of our national honor." (this quote is in the Time article).

Once he has argued against loosening sanctions, I think he loses his right to enjoy a Cuban without being criticized.
If on the other hand, he liked it and has decided he wants to loosen sanctions, that's fine with me


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

You know, this guy might be adept at politics. But he looks like a jackass here.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mmblz said:


> Sean, grab one of your cigars or bands and compare it to the picture.
> The red ring around the circle on yours is narrower than the one in the picture. Also it looks like the "DE" in the picture comes closer to the gold crown at the top than on yours.
> 
> It does look an awful lot like http://www.xxxxxxxx.com/cigar-shop/cuban-cigar.php?idcigar=46
> ...


Yup, I just looked and you are correct on the red ring thickness. I was pretty certain that is the Cuban version but with the attack dog reporters these days you just never know. In any case, it looks plugged, he is sucking pretty good on it LOL. I like Delay more now that I know he likes a good cigar, politics be damned.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Replying to no one in peticular...

Why the heck don't we treat China like we treat Cuba? How about all of the So. American Countries that are in love with Castro and just as bad politically? WHY??? Money and power... that country does not have enough of either to make us want to forget the missile crisis or the bay of pigs.

If they had oil or population then we would be concerned because sooner or later they would gain powerful allies. But since they are a little Podunk nothing in the carribian.... we just don't sweat it.

China is ten times worse than Cuba bigtime... but you don't see us doing squat about them.... heck, we are helping them left and right (thanks a lot Clinton you scum bag) by giving them all the status and rights they need to become a major player. They have lots of people and could one day be THE military super power... you bet your britches we are going to appease them.

Everyone hates Castro... it is left over from the afore mention events and when he dies we will take more serious steps toward normal relations with them since we do not have to lose face while Fidel is in office.

It is just a matter of time... Communism is on the way out and we are no longer threatened by it due to its loss of power... we Fidel is gone, so will the embargo be gone shortly thereafter.

:sb Sorry for the long one


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

believe it or not but the majority of latin america wants to not be dependent on the american economy. communism may be on its way out, but socialism will always part of the latin american government. it makes sense culturally.

also, not everyone hates castro. myself included. to some of you that may make me seem like some sort of idiot, but i have my reasons which most of you would not understand since you are not from latin america.

and as for china, if the united states does not help china right now then the US would only be hurting itself. its pretty apparent that within the next 20 years china will become the new economic and hegemonic power of the world and if the united states refuses to help now then it will only hurt future relations with china.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Geez, of course it is the cuban version. Do you think this guy would be smoking a Honduran cigar OUT OF THE COUNTRY? Be realistic. And on that other point, it is wronger than wrong for him to be out there firing up this thing in public for a photo op to just happen by. If you are a member of a body that as a whole can't see past the political ramifications for YOURSELF long enough to cut the Cuban People a break, you should not have the RIGHT to smoke that cigar while "we can't". Or if you do, YOU SHOULD be hung out to dry. If Delay is the bashed up flavor of the month, I am sure it is because he is just another Washington sycophant ass. Witch hunt...right! No politics or party siding out of me. I just think the guy is a hypocrite with his head so far up his arse that he needs a good cigar to dull the stench of shite. It's just not right and certainly not fair. Excuse me, I need to go and click the order button again, lol.


----------

